# Gabel an Wildsau



## Juson (11. November 2003)

Hei Jungs, hab mir eine wilde Drecksau 04 rausgelassen und ne Breakout angeschraub, aber das Ding ist sehr weich, schlägt durch!
Kann mir jemand was empfehlen??? 

Härtere Federn für die Sherman? 

Gleich ne andere Gabel???? 
Da ich früher oder später nicht glücklich werde mit dem Ding?
Junior T ?

Und vor allem es sollte eine Lösung sein, um auch mal den Berg hoch zu pedalieren.

Braucht noch jemand vielleicht eine Sherman?
Ist wie neu!

[email protected]


----------



## NoWayFredi (11. November 2003)

Hei

Habe eine 2003 Wildsau 1.5 mit Adapter auf 1.8
mit einer Super T. Funkt auch im Uphill.

RideON


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (11. November 2003)

hi, also ich fahre meine sau momentan mit einer junior t 2002er modell (170mm), bin ich auch mit zufrieden. taugt up- und erst recht für downhill....wenn dich doppelbrücke nicht stört ist das eine günstige alternative.... habe einen adapter auf 1.8" (da ich ne 1.5" sau habe) ansonsten kannste ja mit anderen federn oder härterem öl noch experimentieren.
sollteste ne doppelbrückengabel fahren und hinten nen 24" so wie ich es noch fahren werde...dann mußte die standrohre nochmal speziell einstellen. sonst wird der lenkwinkel zu flach.....die müssen dann nen stück über der oberen gabelbrücke herausgucken....
wenn das der fall sein sollte also...so ein setup.....dann melde dich auf jeden fall noch mal...denn das muß ganz genau eingestellt werden....


gruß chris


----------



## kettenlutscher (11. November 2003)

Also ich hab das Gleiche Problem gehabt, da der Hinterbau einfach mehr Leistet und schluckt, als die Gabel. Die Sherman wird mit relativ weichen Federn geliefert. Ich hab eine Nummer härter reingemacht (gelb). Die Gabel schlägt nicht mehr durch, ist aber sehr straff, die Marzocchi Fahrer sagen sie wäre sehr hart.


----------



## Airborne (11. November 2003)

andere Feder für die Sherman kostet 20 Euro. es ist nur eine drin - links, liegt in nem Fettbad.

das die Gabel straff ist, liegt an dem Dämpfungssystem, das Progressiv ausgelegt ist.

ansonsten is die Gabel aber genial, Bocksteif und sehr schön zu fahren.

Torsten


----------



## Juson (12. November 2003)

Aber wird meine Gabel evtl. recht schnell verschleißen, wenn ich recht oft rumm droppe....
Währe es vielleicht dann nicht besser von Anfang an ne Junior zu verbratenjavascript:smilie('')
javascript:smilie('')?


----------



## AlutechCycles (12. November 2003)

also die breakout ist schon für freeride gedacht...damit darf man ruhig droppen...wenn sie durchschlägt, wie gesagt versuchs mal mit ner härteren feder. übrigens die sache mit dem droppen hängt auch immer ein bischen von der technik ab    gibt leute die droppen einen meter und brechen dabei ihr ganzes bike kaputt und es gibt leute die mit gleichem material 3m+ droppen ohne dat man was hört.....
soll keine kritik sein sondern dich ermutigen erstmal ne andere feder für die breakout zu nehmen....da es die günstigste und aus meiner sicht erstmal die vernünftigste und naheliegendste lösung ist.....

happy trails wünscht
chris


----------

